# 18" Pompano for a Total of 8 on Saturday



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

Left the kids to sleep in and headed to the beach at 9:00 a.m. The water was beautiful but very rough conditions which made it tough to walk out to cast the lines. We dug sand fleas and baited up. Before we could get all the lines in the water we got our first strike and landed a pompano. Slow for a while then next on was a ladyfish. After that we got two nice pompanos. Then we got our first two blue runners of the day and two more pompanos for a total of 5. Thought we would limit out with one more but our son came to fish so we carried on!! We got three more pompano with the last being the largest at 18”. Tried for one more for our limit but caught about five ladyfish in a row instead. Ended up with a total of 8 pompanos, 2 blue runners and around 9 ladyfish. Another great thing about today was we never caught one catfish! Thanks JC.


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

nice job on them pomps!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice! Definitely some tough fishing conditions today!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

looks like a great day out there! nice pics!


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Where are you catching all those fish at?


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

i caught his twin last sunday.thats a stud.


----------



## pompslayerllc (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice catch!!!


----------



## fishin for pompanos (May 10, 2012)

SHAKE N' BAKE said:


> Where are you catching all those fish at?


Between Gulf Shores and Perdido. Keep on fishin!!!


----------



## Ashl67ey (Jun 4, 2013)

nice job on them pomps!


----------

